# Cyclocross: a winter olympic sport



## jpembroke (2 Dec 2008)

it'd be great, wouldn't it?


----------



## Steve Austin (2 Dec 2008)

Oh YES!!


----------



## Dave5N (2 Dec 2008)

In the snow?


----------



## palinurus (2 Dec 2008)

Why not?


----------



## Dave5N (2 Dec 2008)

BRRRRRRR cold


----------



## jpembroke (3 Dec 2008)

Dave5N said:


> In the snow?



yeah, with studded tyres. It'd be hilarious.


----------



## Dave5N (3 Dec 2008)

Studded tyres are illegal. UCI Technical regulation 1.3.018


----------



## palinurus (3 Dec 2008)

Well, it'd be even more hilarious with non-studded tyres.


----------



## Dave5N (3 Dec 2008)

Somehow I don't think the UCI approves of hilarity, either...


----------



## jpembroke (3 Dec 2008)

Damn. But what the hell: it's a winter sport, isn't it? So, get it in the winter olympics. They could run it on the cross country skiing circuit.


----------



## Pottsy (3 Dec 2008)

At the same time as the skiers but in the opposite direction, that'd be funny.


----------



## palinurus (3 Dec 2008)

Couldn't find much on YouTube


----------



## Dave5N (4 Dec 2008)

Fascinating!

Only the first eleven seconds of that matter! The good guys, who were gridded high and got a quick start all made it. Because they had taken the corner BEFORE they hit the snow. It got more chaotic later when people were choosing more and more erratic lines. They went down when they corrected.

Make a good coaching film, that.


----------



## jpembroke (4 Dec 2008)

LOL! Did I hear some American dude shout: "oh my god, it's a rugby scrum!"

ha ha

love it. What a great sport.


----------



## palinurus (6 Dec 2008)

I also came across this one. I'm posting it because I like the fact the ambient sound has been retained and no music added.

More snowy cyclocross


----------



## Big T (3 Jan 2009)

Cyclo cross should be in the Summer Olympics. Football's a winter sport but is in the summer Olympics.


----------



## Dave5N (4 Jan 2009)

Big T said:


> Cyclo cross should be in the Summer Olympics. Football's a winter sport but is in the summer Olympics.




God, don't say that. Verbruggen would probably scrap the pursuit or team sprint or something to accommodate it.


----------

